# 2012 Rome Mod Rocker



## face (Dec 12, 2010)

what is the "freepop rocker camber" all about?


----------



## Huy (Jan 12, 2011)

That definitely looks like a pretty sick board bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## L3mnhead (Mar 24, 2010)

It's flat up to about 5cm past the widest binding inserts, then its rocker nose and tail.


----------



## face (Dec 12, 2010)

anything new with the agent for next year?


----------



## Zany (Sep 23, 2009)

L3mnhead said:


> It's flat up to about 5cm past the widest binding inserts, then its rocker nose and tail.


So something like Ride's Prorize on DH2?


----------



## SWAGGER (Jan 11, 2009)

That looks bad ass


----------



## r1dePrkCty (Jul 11, 2010)

Ahhhh here we go:

:+: ???? :+: ???? - Rome SDS

Rome
Neff
T9
Oakley
Nomis

all of their 2012 stuff...


----------



## eug3fo (Sep 30, 2009)

I just got an Agent Rocker... looks like i will only be riding it for the rest of this season. Rome Mod Rocker next season.


----------



## imawAKe (Jul 22, 2011)

Sorry to bring back such an old thread but has anyone demo'd these or heard anything new about them yet?


----------



## daniel42 (Mar 15, 2010)

I am also interested in this board. You may or may not have seen these links, but this is all I have been able to find about it:

Shayboarder Review: Snowboard Review: 11-12 Rome Mod Rocker – Shayboarder.com
Some guy on Easyloungin rode one: EasyLoungin ? EasyLoungin | The Official Rome Thread scroll to halfway down the page
Some random blog post: Niseko Snow Review of Rome’s 2012 Mod Rocker 156 | Snow Time
Review by a random shop: BIRDS EYE BOARD SHOP Archive REVIEW: 2012 ROME MOD ROCKER with D*FACE

I was really hoping AngrySnowboarder was going to review one, but seems he didn't get on one. Looks like we will have to wait until the season starts as I doubt there will be any reviews coming out of Australia/NZ as according to Ballistyx (Spoil yourself and be only 1 of 6 in all of Australia with the 2012 Rome MOD Rocker - Ballistyx), only 6 made it to Australia.


----------



## imawAKe (Jul 22, 2011)

daniel42 said:


> I am also interested in this board. You may or may not have seen these links, but this is all I have been able to find about it:
> 
> Shayboarder Review: Snowboard Review: 11-12 Rome Mod Rocker – Shayboarder.com
> Some guy on Easyloungin rode one: EasyLoungin ? EasyLoungin | The Official Rome Thread scroll to halfway down the page
> ...


Ya, I saw the first two links but not the rest. Some really good information. Thanks!


----------

